# Pkitty -- Story Hour Pruning?



## gfunk (Jan 3, 2004)

My SH has gotten kind of unwieldy with a lot of reader feedback/comments.  I think this might be a bit intimidating for new readers and also for readers going back to look for particular sessions.

So I was wondering if it was desirable to prune these comments and keep the updates only.  If so, is it possible that I could be given the power to prune my SH?

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jan 4, 2004)

I think Sep's Mesalliance thread could use a pruning too.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 4, 2004)

I will gladly give any story hour author temporary mod rights in that forum for the purpoe of trimming their story hours. When do you want to tackle it?


----------



## gfunk (Jan 5, 2004)

Tommorow (1/5) evening would be great, thanks for your help!

Edit:  Pkitty, could you give me mod rights in "Gfunk's Githyanki Invasion Story Hour" and "Jollydoc's Shackled City" both?  I actually do the write-ups for both of these campaigns.


----------



## gfunk (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm ready when you are!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 6, 2004)

Sorry for the delay! I'll add you right now.

Some advice:

1. You'll have moderator rights throughout the forum.  Ha ha, the power!  Obviously, please don't work on anyone else's SH but your own.

2. Consider saving the thread as a html document first, just in case; right-click on each page # and pick "save as". I usually save things as a one-file web archive. 

3. Physically remove posts, don't delete them. This will wipe them off the SH completely.

4. There is a "mass delete" function where you can delete a bajillion posts at once; I don't use it because it's pretty darn easy to delete important posts. If you do use this, have the actual SH open in a separate window and triple check every post that you approve for deleting. Maybe do 10 at a time, instead of all of them.

You can reach this by using the moderator menu at the bottom right; pick delete thread, then "click HERE to selectively delete posts within the thread."

5. Don't delete the first post, or you delete all of them. (contact) accidentally did this once. It was not good.

6. The fastest way to delete individual posts is:

- right-click the Edit button; open in a new window
- physically remove post
- delete now
- close window and go back to original "master" window.

It's repetitive, but not too bad once you get the rhythm. You don't have to do all of them tonight. I'll leave you on for a couple of days.

Phew! Let me know if you have any questions. Cheiromancer, tell me when you want to tackle Sep's.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jan 6, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Cheiromancer, tell me when you want to tackle Sep's.




Really?  Even though it's not my story hour?

How about Thursday?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, you're the one compiling it, right?  And bless you for doing so.

Check with Sep if you want, but since you aren't going to edit any story, I think it's fine.


----------



## gfunk (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks Pkitty, I've done the job.  Boy, it's a lot harder than it looks!


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jan 7, 2004)

And what does it mean to "physically remove" a post?  Or does this become obvious when the moderator menu is available?


----------



## gfunk (Jan 7, 2004)

It'll become obvious.  When you choose "Edit" then you will get the option to physically remove a post.  Oh, and another cool thing is that you can see users who wish to remain invisible.  So not only can you _disintegrate_ at will, but you gain _true seeing_ as well.

*I HAVE THE POWERRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!*


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 7, 2004)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> And what does it mean to "physically remove" a post?  Or does this become obvious when the moderator menu is available?




The difference is in what everyone sees.  I made a post immediately above this one for example purposes.  I'm going to go back now and delete it and give a reason.  When you physicall remove a post no reason is given at all.

The main reason for this feature is it allows moderators to leave behind a warning when they remove a particularly offensive post.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jan 7, 2004)

Odd.  I don't see any deleted post.  It goes straight from GFunk's "I've got the power" to your "I made a post immediately above this one".


----------



## Zad (Jan 7, 2004)

Hm. Cleaning up the story hour thread...

Tempting....


----------



## Henry (Jan 7, 2004)

One thing, Michael - non-mod's can't see the "deleted posts". It's ACTUALLY there for posts that could be offensive, but the mod's could possibly change their minds on -- or if we need to keep them for forensic evidence. 

So, for the general user, there is no difference between deleted and physically removed, but one's taking up server space and the other is not.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 8, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> One thing, Michael - non-mod's can't see the "deleted posts". It's ACTUALLY there for posts that could be offensive, but the mod's could possibly change their minds on -- or if we need to keep them for forensic evidence.
> 
> So, for the general user, there is no difference between deleted and physically removed, but one's taking up server space and the other is not.




Oh.  Well now don't I look like a fool right now


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jan 10, 2004)

Piratecat,

Sepulchrave has indicated his desire that "a brutal, wholesale pruning" of his thread be effected.

I would be willing to tackle the job- so whenever you are ready...


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 10, 2004)

Cheiromancer, you're on! I'll leave you up throughout the weekend. Let me know if you need more time.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jan 10, 2004)

All done!  

And thanks for setting this up for me.  It's nice to be able to do something tangible to support and improve EN World.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 11, 2004)

That was fast!  And it's our pleasure; you're doing a great service for folks just by writing or compiling the collected threads of SHs, so taking the time to make them easier to read is even more appreciated. 

If anyone else wants to clean out their SH, just let me know.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jan 11, 2004)

If you need someone to be a "story hour pruner" just let me know!


----------



## Zad (Jan 12, 2004)

I just took a look at the number of posts on mine - time for some pruning I think. But now is not a good time. I'll let you know in the next week or two when I can do it.


----------



## Zad (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh Piratecat...

I just checked and it looks like we're getting a little bulky on my story hour, so I'm ready to take a whack at cleaning it up. Let me know when you're ready.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 14, 2004)

Got your PM! I'm setting you up right now. Standard guidelines apply.


----------



## Zad (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks Piratecat - I wasn't sure if it was better to post here or by private message, and eventually I covered my bets 

Oh. My. God.

That was a lot of work. Remind me to do it more often so it's not so big. The thread is down from over 1000 posts to now just over 300. Took a while but it's done, and the better for it.

Thanks again, I'm all done. You may cast me from heaven now


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow, well done.  Next?


----------

